# Inquiry regarding (Part E – International travel / movements) on Form 80



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear all.
i am preparing the form 80 to send it when i lodge my application. however, i need a clarification for Part E – International travel / movements question. (Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?)

i live in Kuwait and finished my studies from a university in Jordan for almost 5 years (2006 -2011) and i was traveling from Kuwait to Jordan and return 6 times a year. however, do i need to mention all my movements in/out during that time?? if yes, do i need to check all my old passports during that time and check the in/out stamps and mention them all in the form 80? there is no enough space for that on the form

thanks in advance.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, you need to mention all the entries/exits mentioned in passport. 
Example: 3/02/2010 - 04/04/2010 to Jordan - for study.
Since the entries are many, mention in the Part T (last page of form 80).

-Praviin-



ibra88 said:


> Dear all.
> i am preparing the form 80 to send it when i lodge my application. however, i need a clarification for Part E – International travel / movements question. (Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?)
> 
> i live in Kuwait and finished my studies from a university in Jordan for almost 5 years (2006 -2011) and i was traveling from Kuwait to Jordan and return 6 times a year. however, do i need to mention all my movements in/out during that time?? if yes, do i need to check all my old passports during that time and check the in/out stamps and mention them all in the form 80? there is no enough space for that on the form
> ...


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

pk2oz said:


> Yes, you need to mention all the entries/exits mentioned in passport.
> Example: 3/02/2010 - 04/04/2010 to Jordan - for study.
> Since the entries are many, mention in the Part T (last page of form 80).
> 
> -Praviin-


thank you sir, 
if the space is not enough, should i continue in the last page (Additional information page) ?


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

ibra88 said:


> thank you sir,
> if the space is not enough, should i continue in the last page (Additional information page) ?


Yes, you can put in Part T, and if you run out of space there too then you can fill a separate file (Part T only) and merge it with your Form 80.

I too had lot of travel in past 10 years (over 200 trips to Malaysia, Vietnam, Philippines, USA, Japan and Indonesia), took me almost 5 hours to enter all the details from 4 passports and eTickets. I created an excel sheet and put a reference to the attachment in Part T instead filling in Part T. I hope my method is accepted by the CO.


----------



## ibra88 (Apr 28, 2015)

vivek_ntm said:


> Yes, you can put in Part T, and if you run out of space there too then you can fill a separate file (Part T only) and merge it with your Form 80.
> 
> I too had lot of travel in past 10 years (over 200 trips to Malaysia, Vietnam, Philippines, USA, Japan and Indonesia), took me almost 5 hours to enter all the details from 4 passports and eTickets. I created an excel sheet and put a reference to the attachment in Part T instead filling in Part T. I hope my method is accepted by the CO.


this is a smart way to finish this part. i think i will follow your method or at least i will make a schedule in a word file and attached it with the file.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

ibra88 said:


> this is a smart way to finish this part. i think i will follow your method or at least i will make a schedule in a word file and attached it with the file.


Not sure if anyone is following this (as it's a super old thread) but did this method work? I have 94 line items on a spreadsheet of my international movements for 10 years, so I'm wondering if i can just attach a spreadsheet as part of the Form 80.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Not sure if anyone is following this (as it's a super old thread) but did this method work? I have 94 line items on a spreadsheet of my international movements for 10 years, so I'm wondering if i can just attach a spreadsheet as part of the Form 80.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


They may not open it
You will have to give as per their format only
I also added 20 pages

Cheers


----------

